# Pics of My 92 SE-R



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

1.	KYB struts
2.	Eibach 1.5 inch drop springs
3.	Suspension Technique sway bars
4.	Suspension technique stabilizer bar
5.	SR20DE-T Swap
6.	Turbosmart boost control
7.	Jim Wolf reprogrammed ECU
8.	Bigger cams from Jim Wolf
9.	K&N filter
10.	3 inch piping
11.	205/17/40 with TSW blade rims
12.	Front drilled rotors
13. SAFC II –Super Airflow Converter
14. Shortened shifter
15. Lightened Fly wheel
16. Clutch master

247HP/ 253 Torque at 12 pounds of boost.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nice. i'm helping my friend with his SR swap, but he had the GA16 in his and its been a total bitch. all we've got left to do is get the wiring done and we'll be good. nice car though, very clean.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you boosting on the stock T25 that came with the DET or did you upgrade?


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

On the T25, haven't upgarded yet. Key word been YET, plan on doing that sometime soon


----------



## Silverspec02 (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks real nice, have you had it on the 1/4 yet?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

It looks tight man..


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks, i have tried to keep it as clean as possible. The interior is just as clean as the exterior. It's a fun car to drive, plenty of power and stabilty. Almost feels like you in a super go kart.
I haven't put it on the track yet. Haven't had time -guess you can call it been lazy.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Pretty damn clean... Any other plans for this beast.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

simply awsome. from the clean aero-kit to the beautiful engine bay. I have a 94' and lets just say you car is basically what i want out of mine. great job man.
:hal:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

looks slow


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

nice car, where did you get the gauges i want some like those for my ride?


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

ya those gauges are pretty bad ass.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments, it's a ride i take a lot of pride in. My next immediate plan is to get a bigger turbo for it. I got the guages from Procarparts.com: Shop for Headlights, Tail Lights, Racing Seats, Body Kits, Mufflers & more


----------

